# Adams and Hobbs Reservoirs in Layton



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried fishing at either of these two new public fisheries in Layton?

http://www.standard.net/stories/2011/11 ... te-protest

I'm excited to try them out soon!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hobbs has been a closed reservoir for years. This is the first time I've heard of access being allowed. Hobbs took the life of one of our neighbor children just a few years ago. I can see the dam from my back yard. I hope the thieves will stay out of my back yard. Beware , there is a cougar (of the 4 legged kind) in the canyon.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

The ice at both is rotten. It will probably be spring until you can really access them. Speaking of access... there is absolutely none at Adams. It is surrounded by private property except for the end of Gentile street near the park. It's a looong walk if you're hauling gear. Hopefully they get the road in by spring...


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I found a little more info about Adams:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/walkinaccess/properties/nr_andyadamsreservoir.php

And Hobbs:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/walkinaccess/properties/nr_hobbsreservoir.php

I'm sure glad to hear that I'll have to fight water skiers at a community pond now. :| I suppose it's better than no access at all, though.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

There has never been a water skier on Hobbs since I've lived here. That's about 16-17 years. :roll:


----------



## EireFury (Jan 14, 2012)

Adams opened at the first of the year for fishing, but, it's mostly frozen over. The hubby and I check it out every weekend and are looking forward to drowning some worms there. I'm wondering how this place is gonna be for parking. Not much of it close by. Yet, there is a park nearby where one could park. I dig these local ponds. Nearby Holmes pond is our local fave. Mostly fishing Jensen, right now, tho.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the information, EireFury.
As I understand it, there will be a better access to the ponds this summer.
I like what the DWR is doing with Community Ponds.
These ponds are getting a lot of anglers interest these days.
I'm sure that gas prices have something to do with it.

By the way,
Welcome to the Forum,
Grandpa D.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Clarq said:


> And Hobbs:
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/walkinaccess/properties/nr_hobbsreservoir.php
> 
> I'm sure glad to hear that I'll have to fight water skiers at a community pond now. :| I suppose it's better than no access at all, though.


I know the family that has the Lease to water ski...they hardly ever use it (practically never). In the past 15 years they've gone skiing 3-4 times.

I was under the impression that it would be artificial fly and lure only on Hobbs Pond. Maybe they changed their mind... Has anyone heard anything about that? I had heard that they were going to try and make this into a trophy fishery...


----------



## WesternPDX (May 23, 2011)

All the info about Hobbs is in the 2012 proclamation. The proclamation says it's artificial lure and fly only plus there are size regulations. Also they posted signs there saying the same thing. I'm not eager to fish it right now, I'd rather wait until the fish get bigger (if they do), but if it works out it should be fun to fish.


----------



## EireFury (Jan 14, 2012)

Went by Adams a couple of weeks ago and they had the gate closed  Guess that means we have to stay out until the official openning this spring.


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

Adams is open to Fishing, the gate is closed so poeple dont drive in there or park, in front of it. But it is open to fishing


----------

